# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Anybody used Hebel PowerFloor

## AndreReno

I'm considering Powerfloor for the upper storey.
I mainly want to have a solid feel and quiet floor (from above and below).
It looks good on paper, just wondered if anyone had used this product and over what period.
I note they only offer a guarantee of 7 years. I'm wondering why.

----------


## OBBob

No idea about this material ... but seven years is around the standard statutory warranty that builders have to offer ... so their guarantee may be aligned with that rather than limited by the performance of their product.

----------


## Gaza

Yep seen it still need all the joists under it,    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimfish

We used it on a job several years ago and it certainly had a more solid feel underfoot compared to yellow tongue .  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AndreReno

That's good to know.
The distributor here in Perth has said it is good acoustically.
Here it is about $55 m3 to supply + about $5 m3 for adhesive and screws etc. (they charge $30 m3 to install if I needed that)
Looking at the price of tongue and groove chipboard, (structaboard) at about $20 to $30 m3,  I could put that down and an acoustic underlay for I assume a few dollars m3. That would give me another $20 or 25 per m3 toward solid timber T&G, but I'm hesitant about relying on the acoustic underlay. So I am thinkint I'll go with the powerfloor. 
Jimfish, do you recall the impact sound underneath floor from below, or was the job single storey?

----------


## jimfish

It was a single story but had a garage underneath .It did seem quieter to me but I was working and didn't pay a lot of attention to floor noise. I was petty impressed with it though.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AndreReno

Thanks Jimfish,
good to get an opinion from someone other than the vendor.

----------


## Bigboboz

Hi Andre,
Did you end up going ahead with the Hebel?

----------


## AndreReno

Hi Bigboboz,
I haven't yet commenced construction. I'm still drawing up plans but the Hebel looks like the best alternative to a concrete floor, so far.
I am mainly concerned with reduction in foot noise.

----------


## phild01

> I am mainly concerned with reduction in foot noise.

  Are you also considering an acoustic type floor underlay.  Angel step might be worth investigating Acoustica Sound proofing

----------


## AndreReno

Yes I will be looking at underlays, but only where there is vendor independant testing/certification of materials and then, in isolation.
Some products I have looked at, they partner up various other noise reduction technologies in the one test case and then give a noise reduction score.
It's difficult to assess the contribution of the underlay to any noise reduction effect. 
Unfortunately for some of the products, the additional expense and installation time, is not worth it.

----------


## Bigboboz

We're keen to put in a solid floor as well.  Sound insulation is fine for noise but there's only so much you can deaden foot steps and I don't like the feeling of even small vibrations. 
Andre, let me know with what you go with. If I beat you to it, will report back with what we did and how it went.

----------


## AndreReno

Great, will let you know. 
I'm still sceptical of the overall accoustic properties (STC) but I believe a hebel floor will be at least be more solid than a regular timber floor.  Of course, a hebel floor, the 75mm variety, still requires some kind of joist support so I"m wondering how much audible vibration will be transferred via the joists to the ground floor.
 I"m not sure if I could achieve the same with heavy joists, closely spaced, plus combined structa floor plus layers of accoustic underlay and T&G floor.  , probably more expensive..... I think the Hebel works out as $60 per sm including adhesive (supply only). But you still have to stick on a finish surface. ie . tiles or timber floor. 
I'm still occasionally researching Hebel floors, as the info out there is inconsistent as far as I can see.

----------


## Bigboboz

What about Powerfloor+? Haven't seen any pricing on this.  From what I understand, you order the right size and it gets installed by crane.  Intend to investigate this down the track.  Spans 5.8m from memory.

----------


## AndreReno

I think powerfloor+ is the 150mm or 175mm thick flavour. Much heavier slabs than Powerfloor ( if I remember correctly ). 
I think it requires greater strength in the supporting walls, so you might have to put rebar in the walls and concrete fill them, I'm not sure on this last point though.  Similar to having a conventional poured slab.
I don't see it as viable for myself as an owner builder. I want to put the floor in myself with a little manual help. NO cranes involved. The plain power floor slabs are only 56kg each I think.
So far, powerfloor is the only product I have found that provides some of the benefits of a convential slab floor, but is suitable for self install.
I'd like to have more choice. 
On the positive, with the heavier powerfloor+ you get greater sound inhibition, thermal mass, and I think there is no requirement for joists.

----------

